# UTI after neuter surgery???



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping this...haven't heard from anybody.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

From what you're describing I would definitely have him checked out to see if he has a UTI. Poor guy!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

No way to know until you take a sample into the vet. It's not a common thing to happen after surgery, but it could. Or maybe the stress messed with his housetraining? Usually with UTIs dogs will urinate small amounts frequently which doesn't really fit with your description of a long pee.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is he squatting very frequently outside and acting like he's straining? 

It could be he's just uncomfortable. When my Flora was spayed she didn't poop for 2 days o) and I actually had to bring her in to the vet to have urine physically extracted from her bladder, since she refused to pee.

Sounds like Tucker is behaving in the exact opposite way! I hope he feels better soon, poor guy.


----------

